# Supprimer safari omnibar Mountain Lion



## MacFly3 (23 Juillet 2012)

Salut à tous, 

Depuis que je suis sous safari 6.0 et ML (GM), à chaque lancement de safari, j'ai droit à ce message d'erreur: 

Safari 6.0 (v8536.25) has not been tested with the plugin SafariOmnibar 1.6 (v1.6). As a precaution, it has not been loaded. Please contact the plugin developer for further information.

Malgré mes recherches, impossible de le supprimer ou de le retrouver dans la bibliothèque... C'est pas la mort mais ça m'enerve 

Une idée?

Merci d'avance


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Tu es Hors charte là ML n'étant pas encore officiellement en vente...  donc si tu es développeur tu as un ID et il te faut poser tes questions sur les forums des développeurs de chez apple.

Ici les modos vont fermer ton post.... ( tu publies 2 jours trop tôt  )


----------



## Nyx0uf (23 Juillet 2012)

Normalement Safari Omnibar se sert de SIMBL, donc le packet doit être dans /Library/SIMBL/


----------



## flute76 (4 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
Pour désinstaller Safari Omnibar, il suffit tout simplement de supprimer ce fichier : Macintosh HD/Library/Application Support/SIMBL/Plugins/SafariOmnibar.bundle.


----------



## Franz59 (7 Août 2012)

Nickel !
Merci +++


----------



## Thewaveman (13 Septembre 2012)

merci pour aussi, j'ai le même pb.

résolu


----------



## lolos71 (15 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai le m^me problème mais je sèche complément.

Je vais dans Bibliothèque en appuyant sur la touche Alt, Application support, et là je n'ai pas de dossier SIMBL ??

Si quelqu'un peu m'aider 

Merci


----------



## subsole (15 Septembre 2012)

lolos71 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> j'ai le m^me problème mais je sèche complément.
> 
> ...


Bonjour 

Visiblement ce n'est pas dans la _Bibliothèque de l'User_ que ça se passe, mais dans la bibliothèque qui est à la racine du DD Système.


> *Macintosh HD*/Library/Application Support/SIMBL/Plugins/SafariOmnibar.bundle.


----------



## lolos71 (15 Septembre 2012)

ça y est j'ai trouvé je passé pas par  allé à Ordinateur et a library appli etc etc 


Désolé


----------



## yannickterre (3 Décembre 2012)

Merci... çà m'énervait aussi ce message d'erreur.


----------



## jld73 (7 Novembre 2013)

Je suis passé de Lion à Mavericks avec mon nouveau MBP et çà m'agaçait aussi
Impeccable, merci


----------

